# Homework between home study sessions...



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I've read a few people say they had loads of homework between their home study sessions with the SW.  We had none.  All we've had to do is the Form F and a couple of other forms, and of course the family album.  That's it.  I'm just interested to know what everyone else had to do. 

Ours seemed a pretty smooth home study to be honest, and now I'm worried they will pick something up at panel.  Our SW says there are no gaps and we've covered everything... I suppose I'm just worrying now we're not having much contact with her.


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi

I know things have changed since we adopted BUT we didn't have home work to do either apart from the usual that you've mentioned, I think every SS differs as we are finding out by reading everyones messages.

love
Andrea
x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi 

the only homework we had were a couple of written pieces about ourselves and our family tree but it was all stuff our sw could of just asked us about so maybe yours did just that  

hope this helps, 

pam xx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Ah, maybe we covered a lot of it in the sessions.  We did our ecomap and family tree in the sessions, so that could be it. 

We have spent 3 hours on our competencies this afternoon... I hope we're on the right track, found it very hard to have to prove everything and provide evidence.  Will hand it in (sounds like being at school) to the SW on Monday and hope we get some good feedback, as we have no idea what more we can do.....!!

Thanks for your replies.

Cxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

C - we too have been told no homework -m the only thing i have to do before next visit is a timeline of major events etc in our lives since we were born.  She said we will cover most of it in the sessions.  I was worried and just as she was about to leave i asked her if we had any to do and she said no but could do this timeline if we wanted to!!


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi there

We had homework but at the very beginning.
We had to do an eco chart, a family tree and then we had to write bits one our other halves and also about our childhood and stuff.
It wasnt too bad, reminded me of being back at school...but now im a bit more grown up and didnt sulk about getting homework given to me!!
 

Natsxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

We had the same homework as Nats.  

We had a great time doing some of our childhood memories

Karen x


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

We had questions to answer after every session - the topics we would cover next session.  But we were fast tracked abnd able to do the homework so I suppose it made it eaier to get everything done in 12 weeks.

so about an hour or so a week depending if we had to type it up or not. We had to do the chronology, family tree, form filling for LA checks, St andres stuff, CRBS etc etc, eco-map, our individual profiles (6 sides A4) and our competencies stuff - 20 questions each needing two or three paragraphs to show our evidence and example.

magenta x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

We haven't had to do individual profiles.  That sounds a hell of a lot to do, and for our SW to miss out.  Has everyone else had to do them!??

Cx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

No!  We have had no homework to do at all - she said she covers everything in her visits!!! which is great news for us, 3 visits down, 3 more to go.....


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Barberella - Yep! We had to do individual profiles (1500-2000 words each)!

Laine


----------

